# Kayak Friendly Portage Lakes



## rtf (Apr 3, 2012)

Which of the Portage Lakes are the most friendly for kayak bass fishing. Thx


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Nimi, long, north and wingfoot are all good


----------



## rtf (Apr 3, 2012)

Thx for the reply, I'll give them a try when the weather breaks.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Nimi is my favorite. Very clear water. Sometimes I spot monsters there but they also see me.


----------



## rtf (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info, that's two votes for Nimi. Do you put in at the boat ramps or are there other kayak launching spots.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Only boat launches.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Nimi is nice place to go because after getting skunked you can go for a nice relaxing paddle.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Masterbaiter66 said:


> Nimi is nice place to go because after getting skunked you can go for a nice relaxing paddle.


I do that at times. Sometimes the paddle is more relaxing.One time I went and got there before sunrise. Had the whole lake to myself. It was quiet and calm. Only the sound of the water coming off my paddle.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Rocknut said:


> I do that at times. Sometimes the paddle is more relaxing.One time I went and got there before sunrise. Had the whole lake to myself. It was quiet and calm. Only the sound of the water coming off my paddle.


One evening I was out there silently cruising the shoreline on christman road side and the mama Osprey kept dive bombing me when I got to close to the big power pole. She was not happy but sure was a beautiful bird .I never do good fishing nimisila but it's one of my favorite lakes to float on


----------



## rtf (Apr 3, 2012)

If it's mandatory to paddle around after getting skunked, I better find another lake. I'm too old for that much paddling


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Yes the Osprey and bald eagles are pretty cool on Nimi. Fun to watch the Osprey fishing.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Nimi is cleaner, quieter and more natural. you'll appreciate it in a yak.--Tim


----------

